# LOOKING FOR DAYTON PREWAR 16in balloon fenders wheels



## CUTLOUS (Sep 28, 2010)

Also 1950;s Schwinn Balloon 20incher Cantilever Frame will buy outright or trade for 20incher  Schwinn DX frame ....thanks, Louie G.   909 263-7899


----------



## fat tire trader (Oct 29, 2010)

I think that I have a pair of wheels.
chris ioakimedes
Fairfax, California
www.fattiretrading.com


----------

